# Tescos self-service lanes and credit debit cards



## whackin (21 Sep 2006)

Was in tesco recently and used a self serivce lane where I decided to pay for my goods with my laser card. When I swpied it I was never asked for a PIN nor was I asked by anyone to sign for it. 
Surely this isn't an ideal process froma  security point of view? Was I to drop my laser card in a tesco car park someone could use it on an express lane without knowing my PIN.


----------



## roxy (21 Sep 2006)

Wondered this myself when 'Paying at Pump' in Tesco Garage Dundrum. They seem to have the same procedure.


----------



## Humpback (21 Sep 2006)

Have Tesco not discovered this security risk? I used to always be able to use Laser card on the self-service lanes, but recently (last 6 weeks), each time I use my card, someone has to come along to get a signature and verify I am who I say I am.


----------



## daveirl (21 Sep 2006)

I occassionally get asked to sign a reciept but not all the time. It's not that big a risk, I presume they check a random sample and amounts over x.


----------



## Humpback (21 Sep 2006)

daveirl said:


> I occassionally get asked to sign a reciept but not all the time. It's not that big a risk, I presume they check a random sample and amounts over x.


 
Must be just me then, because I've been asked every time since it's started


----------



## Henny Penny (21 Sep 2006)

I think every time you purchase goods over a certain amount (e.g. 50 euro) it asks for a signature.


----------



## argolis (21 Sep 2006)

I asked in my local Tescos about that, above €25 and they will get you to sign. The trouble there I would think is that anybody can a) use it several times under the €25 limit or b) practise your signature a few times.

I would prefer a better system that uses the existing touchpad to enter the PIN for whatever amount it is, which someone who had found it wouldn't know, but maybe there are other issues with that too.


----------



## RainyDay (21 Sep 2006)

roxy said:


> Wondered this myself when 'Paying at Pump' in Tesco Garage Dundrum. They seem to have the same procedure.



I wonder would their CCTV cameras be recording every vehicle, in case you attempted to dispute a transaction?


----------



## JohnJay (21 Sep 2006)

The new self-service lanes in SuperQuinn in Lucan are the same - Just swipe card only, and not asked for pin. Nobody asked me to sign anything.


----------



## roxy (22 Sep 2006)

RainyDay said:


> I wonder would their CCTV cameras be recording every vehicle, in case you attempted to dispute a transaction?


 
I wondered this too, but it's always so busy there, I doubt they'd be able to see all the cars, there's always big trucks taking up half the forecourt and the cars are bumber to bumper queueing up, when I'm there anyway.


----------



## Ballyman (26 Sep 2006)

argolis said:


> I asked in my local Tescos about that, above €25 and they will get you to sign. The trouble there I would think is that anybody can a) use it several times under the €25 limit or b) *practise your signature a few times.*


What's the point??

When was the last time a cashier actually looked at your signature after you signed??

I remember seeing a report in the paper where a reporter went into 10 shops and signed Mickey Mouse on each slip and in only 3 of them was the signature checked and of the three, one of them didn't even notice that he had written Mickey Mouse!!!

Chip and Pin folks. Only way to go. Been in other places around the world for years.


----------



## lisam (26 Sep 2006)

In Spain you have to show some form of identity when you use your credit card as well as entering the pin.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

Ballyman said:


> Chip and Pin folks. Only way to go. Been in other places around the world for years.


Not necessarily more secure or better in terms of consumer protection in spite of the hype...

Chip and SPIN


----------



## Marion (26 Sep 2006)

Does anybody have an Amex blue that is chip and pin? 

Mine isn't and I always use it at the self-service checkout. This triggers a message for a checkout assistant to go to the checkout. I then sign the slip.

Marion


----------



## RainyDay (26 Sep 2006)

Marion said:


> Does anybody have an Amex blue that is chip and pin?


Nope - No chip on mine either. I asked them about this last year and was told that it would be chipped by Sept 2005. I've never bothered chasing it up further with them.


----------



## daveirl (27 Sep 2006)

I use my Amex Blue and I don't get prompted for a signature all the time.


----------



## daveirl (27 Sep 2006)

Ballyman said:


> I remember seeing a report in the paper where a reporter went into 10 shops and signed Mickey Mouse on each slip and in only 3 of them was the signature checked and of the three, one of them didn't even notice that he had written Mickey Mouse!!!


  Check out the links below.   http://www.zug.com/pranks/credit/ http://www.zug.com/pranks/credit_card/ http://www.zug.com/pranks/mj/


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2006)

Tescos have started looking for a signature in the last month or so.

Daveirl, LOL! I liked the guy who signed his credit card slip with "Egyptian hieroglyphics"!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2006)

daveirl said:


> Check out the links below.   http://www.zug.com/pranks/credit/ http://www.zug.com/pranks/credit_card/ http://www.zug.com/pranks/mj/


Excellent stuff!


----------

